
Ask HN: Would like to work for free - ejanus
I have tried to get programming job in the past but I noticed that I needed to work under a professional programmer to pick up the core skill set.
I have good working knowledge of  C language, I am a bit rusty in Clojure . I can easily pick up Python. I would like remote(job) structure and I would be working for 3 hours a day. Currently I am gradually learning and coding toy languages (interpreter&#x2F;compiler). I have contributed to an open source interpreter. I have also started out surveying computer vision .<p>If you have side projects or you are independent programmers and won&#x27;t mind having someone working with you , please contact me.<p>I am not limited to the above mentioned languages. I have studied computer algorithms and language complexity from a decent university.
======
staticautomatic
I'll bite.

1\. What kinds of things have you built in C (or other languages you know). Is
any of it posted in a public repo? 2\. Do you have any experience with web
development? Do you want it? 3\. What sort of experience, if any, do you have
with testing? 4\. If you're based outside the U.S. there may be some grey area
but FYI as of a few years ago I'm pretty sure it's no longer possible to work
for free for a U.S. company (you can "donate" your skills to non-profits,
though). You'll most likely have to be paid minimum wage.

~~~
ejanus
My github handle [http://github.com/janus](http://github.com/janus) . I have
posts on github. I have contributed to citrine programming language. I have
done commercial web app using Clojure in the past . I love web development, I
would accept it with two hands . I have not done much on testing except basic
ones that returns true or false . I am based outside the U.S . I won't mind
donating my skill .

------
woah
Yea, we're working on www.altheamesh.com. Happy to have you help. We're
working with C, Solidity (Ethereum language), and trying to decide between
Rust and Lua for some daemon code. Click on the link for "Chat" at the top and
say hi.

~~~
ejanus
Thanks I will take a look.

